# Horse Power Ratings: to comply or to ignore?



## Wistex (May 24, 2012)

Regarding horse power rating tags on boats, is this a federal thing or state? 

don't get me wrong as i think the more horse power, the more fun!

could it be a regional thing, that is for example at a bowfishing tournament i have seen jon boats with double the horse power allowed by the rating tags. 

or could it be if one totally customizes a jon boat he becomes the manufacturer and can put on whatever horse power he desires. dittos for the jet conversions going from 30 hp outboards to 120 hp jet ski drives....

it seems many boat customizers are ignoring the rating limits and putting on bigger motors.

is it a state by state law thing where some states leo's and warden types ignore it?

wistex


----------



## River (May 24, 2012)

Hey Wistex, Im no expert but there ar most likly bth fed and stat laws.Let us kno were u are and som1 may hav the rgt awswer for u.

Can you tell Im learding to text message. .......River


----------



## Wistex (May 24, 2012)

during the summer months i am in a north west wisconsin campgrounds.

in the months nov through april i camp in north east texas.

re: fishing anything one cannot do in wis, one can do in texas! 

well, one does have to have a fishing license in texas.

another example of ignoring hp ratings was in louisiana where one can put a V8 in a skinny jon boat and go through the canals in the boggy swamps/ lakes. the props sort of chew their way through the vegetation.

wistex


----------



## earl60446 (May 24, 2012)

In IL, DNR states to follow the ratings plate.....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 24, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> In IL, DNR states to follow the ratings plate.....


Do they cite any law by code?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2012)

I would not be so worried about the HP as the weight of a larger motor 


Just because you have lots of HP does not mean it is wise to use it - but too much weight and you get a fast submarine


----------



## nimmor (May 25, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I would not be so worried about the HP as the weight of a larger motor
> 
> 
> Just because you have lots of HP does not mean it is wise to use it - but too much weight and you get a fast submarine



Those HP ratings are determined my the Coast Guard and are on there for safety reasons. Now I'm sure with customazation a boat could handle a bigger motor but judging whether it is deamed safe or not a officer couldn't make that decision so they would have to go by the plate. You might be able to contact the Coast Guard and see if they do revaluations of boat and issue new plates.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 25, 2012)

> You might be able to contact the Coast Guard and see if they do revaluations of boat and issue new plates.



I doubt that the Coast Guard issues capacity plates.That would but them being libel not the manufacture. #-o


----------



## parkerdog (May 27, 2012)

I asked a friend of mine in Iowa ( mississippi river) this a while back and his comment was as long as you don't go nuts about the size or act like an idiot with it the game warden won't bother you. But you know the old saying about assumptions!

My question about the whole deal is on my boat it's rated for a 60hp. It's a plain model, tiller steer if I put one on it. If I would have bought the side console version of the same boat, it's rated for 90 hp.

I might put a side console in my boat and I'll bet it's a real hassle to get a new sticker saying 90.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating


EVER?


----------



## Gramps50 (May 27, 2012)

I would guess that it wouldn't be an issue until you were involved in an accident then it would probably be the insurance company that would have something to say about it. To much HP or to much weight or both and they refuse the claim


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating
> 
> 
> EVER?


This question comes up alot,on boating type sites.I guess somes states down your way do check but it's a state by state thing.Some states are pretty strict and will fine you,I'd check with your state regsfrom what I've read.I don't think Coast Guard gives a crap but if your overweight or your vessel seems unsafe,you may get pointed towards shore.
I've asked about the insurance issue and if anyone has ever had or heard of anyone being turned down because of overhorse power...havn't got any takers on that one yet.
I watch swamp people with their 115 tillers and think thats pretty neat and I know theres 200hp tillers that walleye fishermen use.I'd check with your state regs;up where I'm at,you can use whatever.
What really doesn't make any sense to me is why inboards can be whatever hp,in whatever length boat.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 27, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating
> 
> 
> EVER?




Insurance company wanted to see it...


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 29, 2012)

I have a friend who is a conservation officer and he inspected my boat before I bought it to make sure it wasn't stolen, and he told me "You'd better not get caught going over that rating..."


----------



## Andrew04 (May 29, 2012)

Insurance asked the details of both hull and motor, then verified hp was within manufacturer specs. Other than that, no


----------



## Zum (May 30, 2012)

Some small and big fishing tournaments won't let you go over the manufactures hp rating either.
I think there might be a 5% rule?


----------



## bcbouy (May 30, 2012)

i put a 35 hp on my old pos 12 footer once and ran it up the fraser river. :shock: ,this boat was a real klunker,flimsy and leaky weighed maybe 125 lbs.scared the hell out of me.ran it wot for a few seconds. it was rated for a 10 for a reason..that was the only time i've ever exceeded the rating on any boat.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 31, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> i put a 35 hp on my old pos 12 footer once and ran it up the fraser river. :shock: ,this boat was a real klunker,flimsy and leaky weighed maybe 125 lbs.scared the hell out of me.ran it wot for a few seconds. it was rated for a 10 for a reason..that was the only time i've ever exceeded the rating on any boat.


Wow.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 7, 2012)

Most state boating regulations require you to operate your watercraft according to all manufacturers guidelines. Most states also require you to list the HP of motor on your registration, and won't issue a registration if your motor is overpowered.

If for whatever reason an officer decides to inspect your boat, I can guarantee you he will find some law that supports you getting a fine, or worse.

Just follow the law, and the manufacturers instructions and stay at or under the max. Why ask for trouble when the max HP for almost every boat out there is plenty.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 7, 2012)

I ran a 20 merc on a 12 ft rated for a 15 once.. 5 gallon bucket of rocks in the front and boy that thing flew!!
My new legend is rated for 30hp by Canadian coast guard, but 40hp by the u.s C/G.. I couldnt imagine my boat in tiller form with a 40, it would be nuts!
Although the same hull is available with a S/C, which might be ok. 

When shopping for a new boat last year, one Lowe was rated for a 20 HP as a tiller, but 30 with the optional S/C.. I asked him if they could do a 25 tiller, but he said no ( liabity)


----------



## Tele-Caster (Jun 18, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating
> 
> 
> EVER?



YES!!

I have had that checked by Coast Guard and State LEO's (Game Wardens, Lake Patrol, Sheriff's Deputies in Harbor Patrol Divisons, etc) in California, Oregon, Nevada, New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Texas.

Each time, I was told that if my "can" hadn't have been rated for the power I had hanging off her, I'd have been cited for a violation.

Don't know if they really could or couldn't in every case, but they did check it, both on the water and at the ramp.

T-C


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been told, but not confirmed it, but in Missouri, it doesn't matter if you go over the rating (as far as insurance is concerned). Guess they don't care how stupid you are.

I was stopped last year for a fishing license check and the two guys that checked me were real impressed with my 225hp jet on my 1756 Alweld. They didn't even blink an eye crooked.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 18, 2012)

the last time i was checked for anything was for a fishing lic. about 25 years ago.buget cuts up here have been brutal.way too many knotheads and no enforcement.


----------



## jimmyeking (Jun 19, 2012)

How is the maximum rated power determined?

In response to a mandate from Congress contained in the Federal Boating Safety Act of 1971 (FBSA), the United States Coast Guard issued regulations covering small outboard boats and the maximum rated horsepower for them. The regulations bind the manufacturer to provide a capacity plate that shows the maximum rated horsepower for each hull.

The applicable regulations can be found in 33CFR183.53 My interpretation of those regulations is that the manufacturer must state the horsepower as no more than that computed under the formula, except, if the manufacturer conducts the performance testing procedure, the results of that testing can be used (with some qualifiers). However, the manufacturer is apparently free to state a lower rating if desired, and sometimes does. Note that the regulations only require ratings for monohull boats under 20-feet in length, but Boston Whaler has historically provided a rating plate for its boats longer than 20-feet as well.

The formula provided in the regulations reduces to:

(2 X L X W) -90 = rated horsepower

Where:

L=boat length
W=transom width; if the boat does not have a full transom,
the transom width is the broadest beam in the
aftermost quarter length of the boat.

The rated horsepower may be rounded up to the nearest "5".
Here is an example of how the rating formula works in practice, applied to an older Boston Whaler boat, the V-20 model:

Boston Whaler V-20
Length = 19' 10"
Width = 7' 5"

Thus:

(19.83 x 7.42 x 2) - 90 = 204.15
Rounding up = 205 maximum rated horsepower
In the case of the V-20/Outrage 20, from 1978 through 1985 Whaler chose to give it a maximum rating of 180-HP instead of 205-HP. Affixing rating labels which are lower than the rating permitted under the formula is common.

Is powering above the rated maximum legal?

The United States Coast Guard has an opinion on this frequently asked question, and their answer from their website is reproduced below:

Can I use a bigger motor on my boat than what it's rated for?

It is not a violation of Coast Guard regulations to install or use an engine larger than specified on the capacity label, but there may be state regulations prohibiting it, and restrictions from your own insurance company regarding this.

There are no Coast Guard regulations against exceeding the safe loading capacity, however, there may be State regulations or restrictions from your insurance company which prohibit this. There is a Coast Guard regulation that gives Coast Guard Boarding Officers the power to terminate the use of a boat (send it back to shore) if, in the judgment of the Boarding Officer, the boat is overloaded. There is no fine for this, unless the operator refuses the Boarding Officer's order. We certainly hope that you will abide by the rating, as overloading may lead to capsizing or swamping of the boat.

NOTE: The Coast Guard Capacity Information label is required only on monohull boats less than 20' in length. The label is not required on multi-hull boats, pontoon boats (catamarans), or on any sailboats, canoes, kayaks, or inflatable boats, regardless of length.

As the Coast Guard mentions, local regulations may apply. For example, in the state of Ohio one should be guided by this regulation:

Capacity Plates
(ORC 1547.39 & ORC 1547-40)

No person shall operate or permit operation of a watercraft in excess of any of the stated limits on the capacity plate. When no capacity plate exists, no person shall operate or permit operation of a watercraft if a reasonably prudent person would believe the total load aboard or the total horsepower of any motor or engine presents a risk of physical harm to persons or property.

To help locate applicable law in your jurisdiction, you may find the website of the National Association of State Boating Law Agencies to be helpful. They provide a guide to state boating regulations.

It should be noted that in some cases there are pamphlets or guidelines issued by state regulatory agencies that contain recommended practices which may propose higher standards than those actually contained in the state law.

Will dealers or service shops install an engine that exceeds the maximum rated horsepower for a boat?

It is not unusual for a dealer to decline to install an outboard motor on a boat where the motor exceeds the horsepower shown on the rating plate. This seems to be fairly common practice, particularly if the dealer is also selling the boat. On the other hand, it does not seem to be particularly difficult to locate a service shop or facility that will install a motor which exceeds the rating plate horsepower. Most states do not appear to license the profession of installing outboard motors, so there does not seem to be any particular regulatory difficulty in performing this service. Many dealers who decline may cite risks of liability, but in most cases they already have insured themselves against such liabilities and claims. Separating the sale of the motor from the installation of the motor seems to make it easier to find a dealer or service shop willing to make such installations.

Can insurance coverage be purchased for boats powered above their rating?

Boats equipped with engines whose horsepower is above that shown on their rating plate can be insured, but often at greater cost than for the same boat with engines conforming to the horsepower limitation. It may be necessary to change insurance companies, as some will decline. At this writing it is known that the Traveller's Insurance Company will write policies covering boats with engines that exceed the rated horsepower, although they do charge more than for the same boat with engines conforming to the horsepower limitation. It is important to disclose the horsepower of your engine(s). Usually an insurance policy will contain the serial number of the specific engine being covered and its horsepower. Misrepresentation of the engine horsepower would be a fraud and could result in lack of coverage. Some insurance companies raise the cost of insurance in proportion to the boat's maximum speed.

Other Resources

For more information and previous discussion on this topic, please see the following archived articles from the forum:

Implications of HP in Excess of Rating
Exceeding Max HP Rating
Maximum Horsepower Capacity: Classics Versus New Classics 

There is no law in Texas to prevent you from hanging whatever you want on whatever you've got.


----------



## McAwful (Jun 19, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating
> ...


...same here...


----------



## Popeye (Jun 20, 2012)

GYPSY400 said:


> My new legend is rated for 30hp by Canadian coast guard, but 40hp by the u.s C/G..



That's because there is a conversion factor to consider.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 20, 2012)

conversion of what?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 20, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> conversion of what?



You mean Imperial Horsepower is the same as American Horsepower? :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Jun 20, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Has anyone EVER had their plate checked to see if they are in compliance with a HP rating
> 
> 
> EVER?


one of te rules my tournaent trail has is about over powered boat swhen i see a 17 ft boat with a 200hp iwill check the plate. my insurance also wanted to see my plate


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > conversion of what?
> ...


you mean my 15 is only a 10?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 21, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > bcbouy said:
> ...



Must be a deflation thing caused by the strengthening of the US Dollar


----------

